
Algorithm Produces Every Potential Melody So No One Can Ever Sue for Copyright - benryon
https://feelitshareit.com/an-algorithm-has-produced-every-potential-musical-melody-so-no-one-can-ever-sue-for-copyright-infringement/
======
rolph
now we need to do this with pixels

~~~
agakshat
Assuming a very tiny 32x32 8-bit image patch, we have 256^(2^10) possible
unique image patches, each needing 1024 bytes. That is more storage than
available in the whole world.

